# Black thread algae



## bigmel (7 Mar 2012)

Getting some black algae in the java moss , it looks just green thread algae but its black ?

Its easy enough to shift but more wondering if anyone has had it before , its not bba


This is it ....

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/algae-c ... -algae.php


----------



## Viv (8 Mar 2012)

The link says that black thread algae and black beard algae are one and the same?  :? 

Viv


----------



## dw1305 (8 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
That is Staghorn algae, a Red Algae like BBA, but much wirier. I only get it on the tips of old Java Fern leaves when I haven't kept on top of filter maintenance.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bigmel (8 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys.....i think i need to keep on top of filter maintenance then , more water changes , more fert and a little less light ?


----------

